# Armar woofer reflex o pasabanda



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 26, 2012)

estoy armando un 5.1 (en realidad usa el matrix half decoder),para el woofer me ofrecieron un woofer gcm 15" bobina de 4,no tienen parámetros thiele/small,los puedo medir perfectamente,tiene un sensibilidad de 97db/w/m,no se cual caja sera mejor si la pasabanda o la reflex


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> *no se cual caja sera mejor si la pasabanda o la reflex*


Pues para saberlo es necesario medir los parámetros T/S, simular el diseño y ver cual es la mejor aplicación.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 26, 2012)

ok,pero tiene una sensibilidad aceptable como para usarlo con el tda2050?,no quisiera comprarlo y despues que no me sirva,hay diferencia entre uno de 15 y uno de 10?,son misma marca,tienen el mismo tamaño de bobina y la misma sensibilidad solo que vale 20 dolares menos


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 26, 2012)

Si queres buenos graves, mejor el de 15´´ (si no tenes problemas de espacio), ojo con la fs, que sea baja.
Medí los t/s y vemos que caja es la óptima


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 27, 2012)

cuando los compre posteo los thiele/small,ademas no puedo saber la fs hasta medirlos no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> cuando los compre posteo los thiele/small,ademas no puedo saber la fs hasta medirlos no?



*Nop,* salvo que confíes en la información del fabricante y que NO siempre se ajusta a la realidad.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Sep 27, 2012)

el problema es que no tienen los parametros,pero por el precio que esta,si no me sirve quedara para otro proyecto en cuanto lo tenga subo los parametros


----------



## detrakx (Oct 21, 2012)

Hola Rodrigo, si es un 5.1 no seria necesario un pasabanda por que el .1 (Sub) este canal ya viene filtrado. 
Solo tendrias que encargarte de que la caja este bien diseñada y ajustada. 
Saludos


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 21, 2012)

voy a probar la caja karlson como  woofer y si no me gusta hago la reflex,gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 21, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> voy a probar la caja karlson como  woofer y si no me gusta hago la reflex,gracias



mmm, yo mediría los TS y armaría una caja bass-reflex o cerrada, si bien las cajas Karlson tienen muchos defensores en el foro, una caja bass-reflex o cerrada bien diseñada suena mucho mejor, si tenes la posibilidad de medir los parámetros, yo no dudaría mucho...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 21, 2012)

bien entonces voy a hacer la reflex,un woofer por lo menos que sensibilidad aceptable tiene que tener?,los parámetros tengo que medirlos si o si porque no aparecen



tengo dos midwoofers de 4 pulgadas de un equipo sanyo de hace mas de 10años creo,si coloco 2 en la misma caja se suma la spl de cada uno o como funcionaria?


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 21, 2012)

La sensibilidad no la vas a poder medir excepto que tengas un calibrador, por ese lado no te preocupes, lo importante es que midas bien qts, qms, qes, vas y fs.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 21, 2012)

no,eso se que no lo puedo medir pero me refiero a la sensibilidad que te dice el fabricante por mas que no sea real,y lo de los midwoofers funcionara?


----------



## jorger (Oct 21, 2012)

La sensibilidad y el resultado final pueden no tener mucha relación en algunos casos..
En el mio por ejemplo, tengo un subwoofer de 8" de unos asquerosos 81.9dB de sensibilidad.Pero con poca potencia, (hablando de poco más de 25w) aquello truena de lo lindo y se llega a sentir en el cuerpo, pero porque es una caja BIEN hecha y calculada.
Si es un buen woofer no le des mucha importancia a la sensibilidad 
Como yo y los demás, te recomendaríamos que midieses los T/S para sacarte de dudas y aconsejarte.
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 21, 2012)

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> no,eso se que no lo puedo medir pero me refiero a la sensibilidad que te dice el fabricante por mas que no sea real,y lo de los midwoofers funcionara?


Cuando midas los parámetros T/S y los cargues en el WinISD, este te calculará la sensibilidad, en forma indirecta, en base a las mediciones que hayas hecho.. y este valor es muuuy cercano al real del parlante. De todas maneras, los ajuste finales de excitación del amplificador del subwoofer los vas a tener que medir o ajustar "a oído"...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Oct 21, 2012)

ok,gracias por los consejos por ahora sigo con el ampli,que tuve algunos problemas con el voltaje de los integrados y voy a usar los lm1875


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ene 5, 2013)

como me mude y ademas,estoy haciendo 2 torres voy a usar el woofer de 10 me parece que la mejor caja la logro con una sellada,dejo las imágenes del winisd
con la sellada ese pico no puedo dejarlo mas plano por mas que le coloque 800 litros, y con la reflex,va a tener ese golpe "home theater" me parece,ademas me preocupa eso del delay,esta muy alto en la reflex?,porque tengo entendido que debe ser menor a 15ms


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 5, 2013)

Ninguno de los dos ajustes es correcto: el bass-reflex es una cosa rara (lo has ajustado a "ojo"?) y el sellado tiene un Qtc muy grande.
O buscás mejores parlantes o vas a necesitar corrección electrónica extra.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ene 5, 2013)

fue la que logre midiendo los t/s con el limp porque el win isd me da cajas enormes,quizás se pueda arreglar con la transformación de linkwitz pero estoy usando el tda 2050 no tiene mucha potencia así que posiblemente sea mejor opción un woofer activo.
estos son los t/s:
Fs  = 68.48 Hz
Re  = 7.40 ohms[dc]
Le  = 13.74 uH
L2  = 7952.58 uH
R2  = 2.97 ohms
Qt  = 1.84
Qes = 2.81
Qms = 5.32
Mms = 35.85 grams
Rms = 2.898371 kg/s
Cms = 0.000151 m/N
Vas = 25.39 liters
Sd= 346.36 cm^2
Bl  = 6.378557 Tm
ETA = 0.28 %
Lp(2.83V/1m) = 86.91 dB


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla (Ene 8, 2013)

lo que voy a hacer primero es terminar las torres y después veo si intento algo con lo que explico ezavalla en su tema del woofer,gracias


----------

